# Florida - Cape Coral



## ullsok (31. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand von euch in Cape Coral ein "anglerfreundliches" Ferienhaus empfehlen?

Möglichst sollte ein Boot bei dem Haus gleich dabei sein; alternativ wäre ich auch für Empfehlungen zum Bootsverleih sehr dankbar. #h


----------



## Franky (3. September 2012)

*AW: Florida - Cape Coral*

Moin moin,

ich war mit Family hier untergebracht:
http://www.capecoralvacationhouses.com/deutsch/floridacapecoralferienhaus_caribbeandream.php

Boote sind nie inklusiv und müssen immer extra gebucht werden. Ich meine, dass wir sogar am Salzwasserzugang waren (Ausgang Redfish Cove).

Coole Bude, geile Location, Vermieter/Verwalter sind echt in Ordnung. Zu den Booten kann ich nix sagen, weil wir keines hatten.


----------



## ullsok (4. September 2012)

*AW: Florida - Cape Coral*

Danke für den Tip #h


Hat evtl. noch jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## guifri (5. September 2012)

*AW: Florida - Cape Coral*

fewo-direkt.de

Wichtig ist, dass vom Haus aus möglichst schneller Zugang zuum Golf möglich ist und ein Bootsdock vorhanden ist. Boote, die beim Haus dabei sind, sind meistens zum Angeln ungeeignet. In CC gibt es aber Bootsvermieter, wo man Centerconsole-Boote mieten kann, die man sich zum Haus bringen lassen kann.  Einfach mal googlen.


----------



## ullsok (5. September 2012)

*AW: Florida - Cape Coral*



guifri schrieb:


> fewo-direkt.de
> 
> Wichtig ist, dass vom Haus aus möglichst schneller Zugang zuum Golf möglich ist und ein Bootsdock vorhanden ist. Boote, die beim Haus dabei sind, sind meistens zum Angeln ungeeignet. In CC gibt es aber Bootsvermieter, wo man Centerconsole-Boote mieten kann, die man sich zum Haus bringen lassen kann.  Einfach mal googlen.



Hallo Guifri,

herzlichen Dank für die Hinweise #h

Hast du evtl. noch eine konkrete Empfehlung - ein Haus in dem du schon warst bzw. einen Bootsvermieter.

Dass man dort nicht immmer angeltaugliche Boote bekommt habe ich mir schon gedacht, es soll ja aber auch kein Hardcore Angelurlaub werden, sondern eher mit der Famlie etwas Bootfahren und dabei ggf ein bisschen Angeln.


----------



## Sockeye (24. September 2012)

*AW: Florida - Cape Coral*

Die günstigsten Boote bekommst du bei Manfred
http://www.capecoral-boatrentals.com

Wir hatten ein super Haus, direkt am River. Delfine, Seekühe, Snook und Mangrove Snapper vom Garten aus:http://www.vestevavacationrentals.com/vacation-rental-home.asp?PageDataID=18411

VG
Sockeye


----------



## ullsok (25. September 2012)

*AW: Florida - Cape Coral*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Die günstigsten Boote bekommst du bei Manfred
> http://www.capecoral-boatrentals.com
> 
> Wir hatten ein super Haus, direkt am River. Delfine, Seekühe, Snook und Mangrove Snapper vom Garten aus:http://www.vestevavacationrentals.com/vacation-rental-home.asp?PageDataID=18411
> ...



DANKE #h


----------

